# העירה (to the city)



## dcx97

Hello,

I know that "ir" means "city", and "ha-ir" means "the city". However, today I heard someone say, "Ani rotse lalekhet ha-ira."
What does "ha-ira" mean? I can figure out the rest of the sentence: I want to go.
I was expecting "Ani rotse lalekhet la-ir."

Thanks!


----------



## Drink

I didn't know people said this, but it means "to the city". Like habayta and hachutza.


----------



## slus

Yes, it means "to the city", why wouldn't people say it?


----------



## dcx97

I see. Thanks!
However, would "Ani rotse lalekhet la-ir." have been just as good?


----------



## elroy

Yes.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks!


----------



## slus

It is gramatically correct, but it sounds less natural.


----------



## oopqoo

I agree with slus, I think that saying ani rotse lale5et la-ir is more of a calque of "I want to go to the city" which does work in English. I think the only options you'd hear is just "ani rotse lale5et letel aviv" (or insert any other city's name) or "ani rotse lale5et ha-ira" if you want to sound a little jocular due to the high register nature of the word.


----------



## Ali Smith

oopqoo: I take it the "5" in your transliteration represents the Hebrew letter כ.


----------



## Drink

The 5 represents the "kh" _sound _(taken from Arabic chat spelling), not any particular letter.


----------

